# Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe



## penell (7. September 2009)

Hab von einem Freund nen schönes Jagdmesser 440 Stahl geschenkt bekommen. Nur leider ist die Spitze leicht verbogen. Wie bekomme ich Sie am Besten wieder grade ohne es zu beschädigen?


----------



## gründler (7. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*

......


----------



## Franky (7. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*

Ich weiss nicht - ich fürchte gar nicht! Um den Stahl biegen zu können, muss er mindestens rotglühend sein, und damit schießt Du die Klinge sofort ins Nirwana. Ich an Deiner stelle würde lieber mit der "leicht verbogenen Spitze" leben anstatt das Ding komplett zu ruinieren...

Aber jetz ma Budder bei die Fische: wie kann man bei eigentlich "sachgemäßem" Gebrauch (schneiden, stechen) die Spitze verbiegen??!!?? Ui, watt bin ich ketzerisch.... :q


----------



## Ulli3D (7. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*

440er Stahl sagt erstmal nichts über die Qualitäten aus, wenn da 440 C oder CPM 440 steht, dann wäre es was Ordentliches.

Heiß machen auf keinen Fall! Warm machen mit Föhn oder heißem Wasser sollte reichen.

Du kannst höchstens versuchen das Messer mit der Spitze flach auf eine feste Unterlage (Richtplatte z. B.) legen, und dann mit einem Holz und Hammerschlägen vorsichtig versuchen, den Bogen raus zu drücken. Niemals mit dem Hammer auf die klinge schlagen. Viele leichte Schläge sind hier besser als wenige feste.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*



gründler schrieb:


> Wenn dann mit Hitze,also leicht heiß machen und dann am Schraubstock etc.wieder versuchen gerade zu biegen.
> 
> Aber nicht zu heiß machen das verändert die Stahl eigenschaften,aber so kalt biegen hämmern....... könnte zum bruch führen.Ich würde es mit Heiß machen und dann probieren zu biegen einspannen......
> 
> lg



könnte klappen!
:vik:


----------



## Klaus S. (7. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*

Der Stahl ist nun schon 440 mal gefaltet worden also kommt es auf einmal mehr auch nicht mehr an. Einfach wie schon gesagt worden ist auf einen ebenen Untergrund legen und versuchen die Spitze mit leichten Schlägen wieder gerade zu bekommen. Auf keinen Fall warm (heiß) machen da der Stahl dann hinüber ist.
Zur Not einfach die Spitze etwas einkürzen und gut ist....


----------



## penell (7. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*

super erstmal vielen Dank für die Tips!
Heiss machen, oh das habe ich leider schon versucht, hatte es mit nem Feuerzeug versucht, dann auf ne glatte Unterfläche und mit nem Hammer, aber das brachte nichts.
Ich weiss auch nicht wie Er das verbiegen konnte, Er meint er hatte das Messer im Holz stecken und dann zur Seite verbogen, der Trottel 
Naja hab es ja geschenkt bekommen, da kann und darf ich mich nicht beschweren.
Aber trotzdem stört das mich ungemein


----------



## Franky (7. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*

Wie gesagt - ich befüchte, das Ding ist hin! Wenn ich das mal richtig mitbekommen habe, wandern verbogene Klingen z. B. bei Helle nicht einmal in den B-Waren-Verkauf, sondern in den Schrott, da man gehärtete (legierte) Stähle nicht mehr geradebiegen kann. In der Regel bricht das Ding sogar beim "zurückbiegen", da die Struktur bereits angegriffen ist. Einen verbogenen Angelhaken kann man auch nicht mehr in die ursprüngliche Form zurückkriegen - und die sind z. T. auch aus gehärteten Stahl (z. B. "Vanadium").
Runterschleifen ist möglich, aber je nach Ausprägung extrem langwierig, denn mit der Flex macht man die Klinge auch kaputt...

Nachtrag:
Mitm Feuerzeug kann man das Ding nicht kaputtkriegen, sondern maximal "schwärzen" (vom Ruß :q). Um den Kram sinnig bearbeiten zu können, sind 900° C - 1100° C nötig...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> ...  Zur Not einfach die Spitze etwas einkürzen und gut ist....



Das würde ich machen.

aber nicht mit Flex oder so, denn, wie schon desöfteren gesagt wurde: Hitze ist schädlich!


----------



## Ulli3D (7. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Der Stahl ist nun schon 440 mal gefaltet worden ...
> 
> Zur Not einfach die Spitze etwas einkürzen und gut ist....



440er Stahl ist überhaupt nicht gefaltet, das ist eine amerikanische bezeichnung für den Stahl. Die DIN-Bezeichnung für 440A ist X55 CrMo14 und für 440B ist sie X90 CrMoV18.

Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, dass es kein 440 C oder CPM-T 440-V ist, da die recht hochpreisig sind und der letztere industriell nicht verarbeitet wird.

Wie gesagt, warm machen, nicht heiß, wenn die Temperatur über 150 Grad kommt, wird die Härte und damit die Schnitthaltigkeit des Stahls verringert, und dann klopfen. Auf keinen Fall die Spitze irgendwie abschleifen, da sind die 150 Grad schnell erreicht und die Klinge Schrott.


----------



## penell (7. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*

danke Euch, ich mach mal schnell nen Foto
vll kann man dann besser sehen worum es mir geht
Ist wie gesagt nur ein kleiner Mackel vorne


----------



## penell (7. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*

oh hab grad gesehen, ist nur 420er.
auf dem Bild erkennt man leider fast gar nichts.
Ist vorne halt leicht nach links verbogen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*



penell schrieb:


> oh hab grad gesehen, ist nur 420er.
> auf dem Bild erkennt man leider fast gar nichts.
> Ist vorne halt leicht nach links verbogen.



Na bei 420er würde ich es mit warm machen und biegen versuchen, da machst wenn, nicht viel kaputt.:q


----------



## penell (7. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*

Also willst mir damit indirekt sagen das 420er Schrott ist


----------



## Taxidermist (7. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*

Ich würde das verbogene Stück Stahl runterschleifen und zwar mit einem Wasserstein,
um Erhitzung zu vermeiden.Dies habe ich schon ein paar mal so gemacht,wird zwar ein bischen kürzer,aber dann ist es wenigstens wieder zu gebrauchen.
Gerade habe ich son ähnliches Messer an einen Teenie verschenkt,es hat nur ein paar Tage gebraucht,bis die Spitze krumm war.So lernt man halt den richtigen Umgang mit dem Werkzeug Messer!

Taxidermist


----------



## Heilbutt (8. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo,
ich würde versuchen das Messer genau so gerade zu kriegen,
wie es verbogen wurde:
Die Spitze vorsichtig im Schraubstock versuchen durch
biegen wieder gerade zu richten.
Ohne hämmern, erwärmen oder sowas!!!
Leg´dir Schutzbacken unter damit die Klinge keine Macken
bekommt!
Ich habe einige Messer - auch mit diesen Stahlgüten, und ich
schätze bei einem 420er sollte das funktionieren?!?

Falls du es doch ruinieren solltest, kannst du es immer noch kürzen...

Übrigens hier eine kleine Info zu den Stahlsorten:

http://www.schneidwaren-solingen.de/fertigung/info_stahlinfo.htm

Zwischen dem 1.4110 (AISI 440) und dem 1.4034 (AISI 420)
ist härtemäßig ein ziemlich großer Unterschied. Das merkt
man deutlich beim schleifen!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Boendall (8. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*

Leute, macht euch nicht ins Hemd.

Autogenbrenner => Heiß machen (ab Kirschrot ~700°C ist stahl schmiedbar, nur nicht zum Spritzen (weißglühend) bringen. Je Wärmer, desto leichter ist der Stahl zum Schmieden)

Gerade Schmieden.

Nochmal Heißmachen (Glühfarben fürs Härten beachten)

Abschrecken (muss erst schauen was 420er für sein Stahl ist, davon hängt ab ob Wasser-, Luft-, oder Ölhärter)

Anschliessend auf der Herdplatte anlassen (Anlassfarben beachten)

Dann schleifen (Wasserstein ist der Tip von Oben)
Fertig ist.

Härten und Anlassen ist keine Hexerei, wenn man die Temperaturen weiß, bzw. die Tafeln fürs Härten und Anlassen kennt.

Ich werd mal schauen, was ich über 420er rausgoogeln kann.

EDIT: Lötlampe entfernt, glaube nicht dass die Temperatur erreicht wird.


----------



## GolemX (8. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Der Stahl ist nun schon 440 mal gefaltet worden



lol, 
*buzzer sound*    *FALSCH
*
440er Stahl ist die  US Normbezeichnung für ein hochlegierter Stahl mit ~14% Chrom
420er Stahl hat soweit ich weiß nur 10% Chrom 
Mit falten hat das alles nichts zu tun.


----------



## Boendall (8. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*

1.4034 entspricht 420C
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messerstahl


http://www.doerrenberg.de/fileadmin/template/doerrenberg/stahl/DatenblaetterDeu/1.4034_de.pdf

http://www.thyssen.ch/uploadfiles/File/Produkte_Dienstleistungen/rsh_stab_4034.pdf
(Seite 4)

Härten
auf 980°C erhitzen (Gelbrot)
und dann in Öl abschrecken.

Anlassen
200-250°C (Weißgelb-Braunrot)

Glüh/Anlassfarben
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/85/Anla%C3%9Ffarben.jpg

WICHTIG: Anlassen hat nichts mit Glühen zu tun, die Farben sieht man gut an Blanken Stellen, es reicht wirklich eine Herdplatte. Aufgrund der Form wirst du auch nicht durchgehende Farben bekommen. (Kobaltblau wird das Messer, wenn man es zu rüde am Schleifbock/Flex vergewaltigt )

Beim Härten am besten den Raum abdunkeln um die Farben besser zu erkennnen.
Bein Anlassen hingegen, die Fläche gut ausleuchten, dann wirst du schön sehen wie das Messer die Anlassfarben annimt.

zu Guter Letzt, nicht alles Ganz genau nehmen, wenn du cirka die Temperaturen triffst, wirst du auch freude an deinem Messer haben 

EDIT: Allerdings wirds mit der Lötlampe schwer werden.


----------



## Ulli3D (8. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*

Tolle Tipps, anscheinend gibts hier "Messermacherprofis" ***gröööööhl***
Autogenbrenner fürs Heißmachen, anlassen auf der Herdplatte,  ich werd nicht mehr.

JEDES Ehrhitzen lässt Kohlenstoff aus dem Stahl verschwinden, zudem ist 420er Stahl wirklich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, und macht den Stahl weniger schnitthaltig aber dafür weicher.


----------



## Boendall (8. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Tolle Tipps, anscheinend gibts hier "Messermacherprofis" ***gröööööhl***
> Autogenbrenner fürs Heißmachen, anlassen auf der Herdplatte, ich werd nicht mehr.
> 
> JEDES Ehrhitzen lässt Kohlenstoff aus dem Stahl verschwinden, zudem ist 420er Stahl wirklich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, und macht den Stahl weniger schnitthaltig aber dafür weicher.


 
Richtig, und genau diesen entweichenden Kohlenstoff verspannt man durch Abschrecken im Gitter, somit kann das kubisch Raumzentrierten Gefüge nicht mehr erreicht werden nach dem Abkühlen, weil die freien C-Atome "eingeklemmt" werden, dadurch entsthet das härtere Gefüge.

Und was spricht gegen Autogenbrenner (Büdelbrenner wäre optimal)?

Wieso keine Herdplatte?

Erklär mal bevor du hier einfach rummoserst.

EDIT: Herdplatte sollte natürlich eine alte sein, also aus Eisen und nicht Ceranfeld.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (8. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Tolle Tipps, anscheinend gibts hier "Messermacherprofis" ***gröööööhl***
> Autogenbrenner fürs Heißmachen, anlassen auf der Herdplatte, ich werd nicht mehr.
> 
> JEDES Ehrhitzen lässt Kohlenstoff aus dem Stahl verschwinden, zudem ist 420er Stahl wirklich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, und macht den Stahl weniger schnitthaltig aber dafür weicher.


 

|good: Hier sind wieder einmal die Profis am (heim)werken! Lass das mal lieber mit dem Erhitzen! der Poster oben hat ganz recht. Außerdem bezweifle ich das das mit ner Herdplatte alles so hinhaut. Halt dich am besten an das was Taxidermist dir vorgeschlagen hat und schleife die krumme Spitze einfach ab. Der 420er Stahl ist kein besonderer und somit denke ich auch nicht das dein Messer Unmengen an (außer vielleicht ideellen) Wert hat. Wenn das dein Alltags- Messer zum Fische putzen und Faulenzer schnitzen ist, dann schleif die Spietz wie gesagt einfach weg. Das wäre mein Vorgehen.

Außerdem denke ich nicht das du einen Autogenbrenner und Öl zum Härten zu Hause hast, geschweige denn dir diesen Riss geben willst.

Grüße Alex


----------



## Boendall (8. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*

Einfach mal bei Youtube nch Messer oder Knife suchen, da machen einige ihre Werkzeuge mit noch einfacheren Mitteln.

Aber ist egal, wollte nur helfen, muß ja keiner annehmen.


----------



## penell (8. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*

Danke euch allen, ich werde das Messer am Wochenende zum Schleifen bringen, ich denke mir der Mensch dort wird mir was dazu vorschlagen.
Aber da ich sehe hier sind einige mit echt sehr guten Kenntnissen, ich wollte mir noch ein Filetiermesser kaufen, wodrauf sollte ich achten?
Danke euch, achso sollte kein Vermögen kosten


----------



## Barsch-Guru (8. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*



Boendall schrieb:


> Einfach mal bei Youtube nch Messer oder Knife suchen, da machen einige ihre Werkzeuge mit noch einfacheren Mitteln.
> 
> Aber ist egal, wollte nur helfen, muß ja keiner annehmen.


 

Nein Nein, bitte nicht falsch verstehen! Ist echt super und nett gemeint und viel Mühe gegeben. Ich denke nur es ist halt einfacher die Spitze zu verschleifen. 

Is vielleicht batziger rüber gekommen als beabsichtigt! Sorry#6


Grüße Alex


----------



## Ulli3D (8. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*

Schau einfach mal in den Gelben Seiten nach nach Fleischereibedarf. Da bekommst Du Profimesser z. B. von Dick für kleines Geld. Ansonsten findest du die auch z. B. in der Metro oder im Internet.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (8. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*



penell schrieb:


> Danke euch allen, ich werde das Messer am Wochenende zum Schleifen bringen, ich denke mir der Mensch dort wird mir was dazu vorschlagen.
> Aber da ich sehe hier sind einige mit echt sehr guten Kenntnissen, ich wollte mir noch ein Filetiermesser kaufen, wodrauf sollte ich achten?
> Danke euch, achso sollte kein Vermögen kosten


 

Ich würd dir eins von "Dick" empfehlen, sind mMn die besten Messer. Da bekommst du eins für um die 15 - 20 €. Das sind allerdings Messer wie man sie in Schlachthofen oder Metzgereien findet, also nix Verziehrung oder so. Aber halt zweckmäßig, sau scharf und bei guter Pflege und nem guten Stahl zum Abziehen extrem langlebig für jemanden der ab und an mal einen Fisch filetiert. 
Weiterer Vorteil ist, solltest du es mal verlieren, kommst du schnell drüber weg. Nicht wie ich, ich hab letztens mein Leatherman am Wasser liegen lassen. 150 Öcken im Ar...!
Naja, passiert mir so schnell nicht mehr! Jetzt nehm ich nur noch das Dick mit und basta.

Grüße Alex


----------



## Barsch-Guru (8. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Schau einfach mal in den Gelben Seiten nach nach Fleischereibedarf. Da bekommst Du Profimesser z. B. von Dick für kleines Geld. Ansonsten findest du die auch z. B. in der Metro oder im Internet.


 

Zwei Dumme ein Gedanke. Der Mann weiß was gut ist!


----------



## Fanne (8. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*

schmeiss das messer wech und kauf dir n neues, kann doch nicht so  schwer sein ! ausserdem ist es angenehmer als wenn sich hier  die schmiede und stahl experten  bekriegen !!!! 

Firam F Dick  hat sehr gute Schlachtemesser ! 

kann ich jedem empfehlen , aber bei manchen scheinen wohl 13 euro für so nen messer "ZU BILLIG" zu sein 

oder hier 


 mit der richtigen messergrösse  kann jedes Filetiermesser einpacken !


http://www.messerbox.com/1_Schlachten/sub-katalog-messer/profi-messer-1.html


----------



## Boendall (8. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Nein Nein, bitte nicht falsch verstehen! Ist echt super und nett gemeint und viel Mühe gegeben. Ich denke nur es ist halt einfacher die Spitze zu verschleifen.
> 
> Is vielleicht batziger rüber gekommen als beabsichtigt! Sorry#6
> 
> ...


 
Kein Ding|wavey:


----------



## Barsch-Guru (8. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*



Fanne schrieb:


> schmeiss das messer wech und kauf dir n neues, kann doch nicht so schwer sein ! ausserdem ist es angenehmer als wenn sich hier die schmiede und stahl experten bekriegen !!!!
> 
> Firam F Dick hat sehr gute Schlachtemesser !
> 
> ...


 

Wer bekriegt sich? 

Aber gut das du genau der gleichen Meinung bist zu den Dick- Messern! #6

Grüße Alex

PS: Wem sind denn 13 € zuviel? Der TE hat sich doch nur informieren wollen welches Messer *wir* vorschlagen würden?!


----------



## andy72 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*

weiss nicht ob es schon geschrieben wurde,bin auch zu faul alles zu lesen aber ich würde versuchen die klinge mit nem kunststoff oder kupferhammer auf nem hartholzblock zu richten !


----------



## Janemann (8. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*

notfals die spitze ab sägen oder mit ner ner schnittwalse oder wie das heist durch trehnen

und dann wieder ne spitze schleifen das messer ist dann kürzer aber hast wieder ne gute spitze


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Ich würd dir eins von "Dick" empfehlen, sind mMn die besten Messer. Da bekommst du eins für um die 15 - 20 €. ...
> Grüße Alex



Hmm, ob Dick, Giesser, Swibo oder Eicker, ich konnte zumindest bei den Stählen bislang noch keinen Qualiunterschied bei den Schlachter- Berufsmessern dieser Marken ausmachen.
Ich denke das ist eher ne Geschmack- bzw. Ergonomiefrage, welche Griffform einem besser liegt, selbst bevorzuge ich die Swibo, die wohl mit Giesser identisch sind, während die Eicker z.B. nur schlecht kopierte Swibo- Griffe haben.


----------



## Fanne (10. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*

servus , die swibo messer sind schon in ordnung  , was vllt  einer der nur mal nen fisch oder für den häuslichen gebrauch benutzt keinen unterschied festellen kann zu anderen professionellen herstellern alá dick und co . 

meinermeinung  liegen die messer von Dick besser in der hand  , haben eine etwas  härtere klinge  und der abrieb beim schleifen  ist nicht so enorm hoch wie bei swibo ! 

ich musste in meiner lehrzeit nur messer von swibo benutzen (metzger) ein solches hat wenns hochkommt 4 wochen gehalten bei täglichen schleifen ! 

nach der lehre waren meine messer von der firma DICK , halten in der regel viel länger und man bekommt sie mit unter besser geschliffen !

jeder sieht das natürlich anders aber die Qualität bei Dick Messern ist schon hochwertiger als Swibo !

grüsse


----------



## penell (11. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*

was hält ihr von Messern von Haller und Herbertz?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*



penell schrieb:


> was hält ihr von Messern von Haller und Herbertz?



Nix.:v


----------



## Ulli3D (11. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*

Die Frage kann Dir nun aber wirklich keiner beantworten. Alle Hersteller und auch Verkäufer, Herbertz ist z. B. beides, haben Billigprodukte und High End Produkte im Programm. Da musst Du schon ein bestimmtes Messer benennen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist (11. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*

@Sensitivfischer,Kann man so auch nicht sagen,dass trift nur auf die "Hausmarken-Messer" von Herberz zu,denn die sind wirklich nix!
Ansonsten vertreiben die als Importeur einen Haufen wirklich gute Markenmesser,von Buck über Gerber,bis zu irgendwelchen Edelmessern aus Japan.
Haller kenne ich gar nicht!

Taxidermist


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. September 2009)

*AW: Messerspitze verbogen, bitte um Hilfe*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Sensitivfischer,Kann man so auch nicht sagen,dass trift nur auf die "Hausmarken-Messer" von Herberz zu,denn die sind wirklich nix!
> Ansonsten vertreiben die als Importeur einen Haufen wirklich gute Markenmesser,von Buck über Gerber,bis zu irgendwelchen Edelmessern aus Japan.
> Haller kenne ich gar nicht!
> 
> Taxidermist



Nee danke, ich mag Messer von Jürgen Schanz und bei den komerziellen bevorzuge ich Extrema Ratio, Gerber, Buck, CRKT und Spyderco.


----------

